# BBS CH reps



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

Does this fit A3? What is the Center Bore? They listed as 57.1...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1167


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bolt pattern and center bore wise those fit.
ask if they have offset ET+50


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a3lad)*

offset is 45....too risky for rubbing?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i got et 38 rear some rubbing.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_i got et 38 rear some rubbing.

same wheels? do u have pic?


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH reps (xgarage)*

Spend the money and by the real thing. You won't regret it... you get what you pay for.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_Spend the money and by the real thing. You won't regret it... you get what you pay for.

you are right, but I want machined finish and real thing don't offer that. 
http://www.usarim.com/audi-whe....html


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_
same wheels? do u have pic?

I have OEM Audi BBS CO


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_Spend the money and by the real thing. You won't regret it... you get what you pay for.

meh, wheels is the one thing where that saying doesnt really apply.
spending 600$ on a set of wheels isnt going to give you very much of an enjoyment difference compared to $2000-3000 wheels.
sure maybe after a few years the cheaper wheel paint might start chipping, but you could buy multiple more sets with the money you saved.
edit: unless you plan on tracking or beating you car, then the stronger wheels would prob be worth it


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*

wow! that's A3 is sick! need to get some drugs!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
meh, wheels is the one thing where that saying doesnt really apply.
spending 600$ on a set of wheels isnt going to give you very much of an enjoyment difference compared to $2000-3000 wheels.
sure maybe after a few years the cheaper wheel paint might start chipping, but you could buy multiple more sets with the money you saved.
edit: unless you plan on tracking or beating you car, then the stronger wheels would prob be worth it

i agree. if you drive in a city with lots of bad streets and u spend 3000 on a set of wheels. you bend them and u gotta pay to get em fixed or they become unrepairable..
u can buy a replica set for cheap and if you do damage them you can just buy a new one.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
meh, wheels is the one thing where that saying doesnt really apply.
spending 600$ on a set of wheels isnt going to give you very much of an enjoyment difference compared to $2000-3000 wheels.
sure maybe after a few years the cheaper wheel paint might start chipping, but you could buy multiple more sets with the money you saved.
edit: unless you plan on tracking or beating you car, then the stronger wheels would prob be worth it

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
meh, wheels is the one thing where that saying doesnt really apply.
spending 600$ on a set of wheels isnt going to give you very much of an enjoyment difference compared to $2000-3000 wheels.
sure maybe after a few years the cheaper wheel paint might start chipping, but you could buy multiple more sets with the money you saved.
edit: unless you plan on tracking or beating you car, then the stronger wheels would prob be worth it

Quality wheels aren't nearly as easy to bend. I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_
Quality wheels aren't nearly as easy to bend. I'm speaking from experience.

I have bent cheap wheels and quality wheels. I too am speaking from experience. Most of the potholes I have bent wheels on would have bent a quality wheel the same as a crappy replica.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

did you buy them? are they close replicas? my oem wheels are bent.. i'm thinking of buying some cheap reps. don't care how heavy. if i wanna go fast i'll dog out the m3.....


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: BBS CH reps (xgarage)*

Those look great! I would be all over them if they had them in 19's!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
I have bent cheap wheels and quality wheels. I too am speaking from experience. Most of the potholes I have bent wheels on would have bent a quality wheel the same as a crappy replica.

truth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Digipix)*

I've pulled off my wheels for winter to find all 4 were bent. That was then... now that I'm running my BBS wheels I've ruined tires on potholes but NEVER bent a rim. My two cents.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Ibis 2.0T)*

got them in…looks pretty good. 


















_Modified by xgarage at 10:13 AM 3/17/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

they dont look bad. I can tell they are reps. design is a bit different


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_they dont look bad. I can tell they are reps. design is a bit different

agree


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (xgarage)*

those are not mounted right? they are just sitting on the ground in front the or OE wheels? I'd find some BBS center caps. The 'motorsport' looks weird. Overall, looks good.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_they dont look bad. I can tell they are reps. design is a bit different

ditto.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Ibis 2.0T)*

on the car


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: BBS CH reps (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_Spend the money and by the real thing. You won't regret it... you get what you pay for.

2nd. dont support the rubbish rep market.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Those look okay. I like CK better though,


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (xgarage)*

Those look great! Need more pics. 

_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_dont support the rubbish market.

x2 f_ck overpriced wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Here you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://losangeles.craigslist.o...n=pts


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

one more why not


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Add on some votex kit, win.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

what tires? what's your suspension set up?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OEM BBS CO had s-line OEM suspension rears rubbed a tiny bit over dips and bumps


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i like those reps


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: BBS CH reps (xgarage)*

I was looking at these. Anyone have them?

AUDI WHEELS 18 INCH SILVER RIMS (AUD-320-18-SLV) » SKU: AUD-320-18-SLV

http://www.usarim.com/audi-whe....html


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: BBS CH reps (kayaker10)*

that's what i have. same company
tire 225x40x18
suspension photoshop


----------

